# Sylvester Stallone



## Average Joey (Nov 29, 2006)

He was raised Catholic but this didn`t sound much like Catholism especially when he says "listening to His Word".Of course there are some things that were not correct,but I pray for his soul that this is a true conversion.

http://www.citizenlink.org/clcommentary/A000003061.cfm

The Gym of the Soul
by Stuart Shepard, managing editor

Rocky Balboa finds redemption. Can Rambo be next? 


"No matter what, you can overcome your past," he said. "With help, if you look to God, you can overcome your past and be reborn."

Hmm. That's an interesting quote. You may be wondering who said it. Sounds like it would be from a prominent evangelical leader, or maybe someone with a powerful testimony, or perhaps a youth pastor hoping to break through to a crowded room of young people.

Or, would you believe, Rocky Balboa?

Or, to be more accurate, Sylvester Stallone, the actor who created and starred in the iconic series of films about the down-and-out boxer who became the heavyweight champion of the world — several times over several movies.

Stallone spoke of being reborn in a teleconference with pastors and religious leaders concerning the faith elements of the unlikely sixth movie that's due out Dec. 22.

And, OK, I'll admit, it's my personal favorite series of movies. Except, perhaps for that fifth one that never should have been made. Yes, I own the DVD boxed set. And now I'll have to buy a new one when the sixth — and theoretically final — film gets added. 

And, yes, when I dialed in, I was skeptical. Alright, I'll admit, I laughed out loud when I learned that the film was being marketed to the "faith and values" crowd. I believe my exact words were, "I'm not believin' this!"

But then I listened in.

Please know the reason I'm such a fan of the Rocky films is not just because they are about an underdog who gets a million-to-one shot at the title. I'm not even a boxing fan. But I love stories about redemption.

Stallone reminded those of us on the call that the opening shot of the original film is of a painting of Jesus looking down on Rocky in the boxing ring in a rundown gym. And no, I didn't have to go back to verify that, I already knew. But, I've long wondered why he chose to open with that. I never guessed Stallone himself would explain it to me, but this week he did — oh, and to everybody else on the call.

He first explained that he felt compelled to write the first film, and he believes that drive came from above. He said the character of Rocky was meant to reflect the characteristic nature of Jesus.

"It's like he was being chosen, Jesus was over him, and he was going to be the fella that would live through the example of Christ," Stallone said. "He's very, very forgiving. There's no bitterness in him. He always turns the other cheek. And it's like his whole life was about service."

But, Stallone confessed, his own life didn't follow the humble example of the boxer who made him a Hollywood star.

"I was raised in a Catholic home, a Christian home, and I went to Catholic schools and I was taught the faith and went as far as I could with it," he said. "Until one day, you know, I got out in the so-called real world and I was presented with temptation. I kinda like lost my way and made a lot of bad choices."

No joke, said all the subscribers to People magazine.

But, Stallone added, he's been going through a change in his life. He's realized that he was wrong to place his career and fame ahead of his family.

"The more I go to church," he said, "and the more I turn myself over to the process of believing in Jesus and listening to His Word and having Him guide my hand, I feel as though the pressure is off me now."

And, admitting that the analogy might be a little pedestrian, he made a correlation between physical and spiritual fitness.

"You need to have the expertise and the guidance of someone else. You cannot train yourself," he said. "I feel the same way about Christianity and about what the church is: The church is the gym of the soul."

And, he said, his life experiences are what allowed him to write the final chapter of the epic series.

"I needed to actually go through my trials and tribulations," he said, "before I could be man enough to know how to write that kind of story that Rocky Balboa is."

So, as someone who began listening on the call as a giggling skeptic, and who does not expect Rocky Balboa to be heralded as a Christian film, I have to confess I was won over by the real-life story of redemption I heard.

So, what's next for Stallone? 

I can only imagine Rambo sneaking into Burma to free Christian missionaries who are being held by militants. And as the invincible one-man army looks into the eyes of the ordinary folks from Oklahoma and South Carolina who are risking their lives for the Gospel, he is swept up by their commitment.

Oh, wait.

I'm. Not. Kidding.

"It rekindles something in him. He doesn't believe at first, he's seen too much. He's bitter. But when he meets these people and looks into their eyes, he's swept up in it, and literally he's just taken on this journey," Stallone said. "He's a Christian warrior! Can you believe it?"

I'm believin' it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 29, 2006)

Intersting.....

I will also pray for him. Is the Rambo story legit? Are they going to do that?!


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 29, 2006)

houseparent said:


> Intersting.....
> 
> I will also pray for him. Is the Rambo story legit? Are they going to do that?!




They are doing a Rambo movie but I doubt that part was true.It seemed like the guy who wrote the article was poking fun.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 29, 2006)

I am interested in the new Rocky movie btw.I read a couple of reviews and it is said to be a good movie.Not as good as the first two but better than the rest.

I`ve always though Sly was an underated actor.Cop Land was a good movie.


----------



## tdowns (Nov 29, 2006)

*I'm going for it....*

I'll be there to see it....Rocky has been around so long I feel it's part of my upbringing, part of my history....It sparked me as a pencil neck 7th grader to start working out and training, and I've alway loved the movies, although, like the article said, the 5th was a wash...but the other ones, even if corny, were fun. Unfortunuatley every time I've been in a room with others when the promo for the movie comes on, I hear the moans, but, hopefully it can overcome that and be a hit......I pray the Sly is truly born again...and I think the guy was being serious about the Rambo movie, I heard he was planning on doing both remakes close together.
I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 29, 2006)

*ADRIENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





...Oh, you gotta luv it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 6, 2006)

[video=youtube;DttxKIA_AxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DttxKIA_AxU[/video] (opens December 20, 2006)


----------



## brymaes (Dec 6, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> They are doing a Rambo movie but I doubt that part was true.It seemed like the guy who wrote the article was poking fun.


Wikipedia is reporting that this is indeed the plot of Rambo IV

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rambo_IV


----------



## tdowns (Dec 21, 2006)

*Fantastic!*

I won't review it too much, because if you're like me, it's better to see how it plays out, because there were some different ways the plot could go...I'll just leave it to say...I loved it!

I'll post more after word on the street lets all know how it turns out.


----------



## caddy (Dec 21, 2006)

This is truly bizarre, and comical !

I saw this thread and came in with the intent of doing exactly what you just did trevor !

Too Funny !

Poor Adrienne  

...and with that most deep and theological post, I am ushered over from Freshman to Sophomore ! ** shaking head **




trevorjohnson said:


> *ADRIENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay guys,since I started this thread I must give an update about Sly.I have been going to this other movie website lately.Mr. Stallone was kind enough to have a question and answer thing for the past 20 days or so.He seems to be a really nice guy,but as far as a Christian goes.I have strong doubts.He said some pretty nasty things on there.There`s your update.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 21, 2006)

We saw it last night.

It was a "sadder" Rocky.

It was not the emotional high of Rocky III, or the action of Rocky IV.

It was the "softer side" of Rocky.

It was actually more moving (getting back to the way "Rocky" was made).

It was also inspiring to a degree.

Overall, B+. I enjoyed it, my wife enjoyed it too.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 22, 2006)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> We saw it last night.
> 
> It was a "sadder" Rocky.
> 
> ...




There are many parallels with the first film, including the circumstances of the fight, (the champ offering Rocky the fight as a publicity stunt) and there are some characters from the first film who make a reappearance.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 22, 2006)

I am gonna take my family to see it this weekend. I think we'll enjoy it. I'll let you all know when I've seen it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 22, 2006)

We're going to see this ASAP as well. Not sure when, maybe tomorrow afternoon.


----------

